# HELP ME!!! How do I deal with agression?



## Jnitha (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to this website, and I'm in deep need of advice. I have a 4 year old GSD who I love, and adore so much. Recently, due to me getting ready for college, I haven't been giving her the attention she needs. A friend of mine suggested that I get her friend. So after a long time of searching for the perfect puppy. I adopt a chocolate GSD mix. He's 3 months old, and one of the most laid back, sweetest puppy ever. However, after multiple attempts of introducing my new puppy to my 4 year old GSD she tried to attack him, and becomes highly aggressive towards him.  I used to have a male Pomeranian before and she got along with him perfectly fine. So I don't understand why she's being so aggressive towards the new puppy. Is there anything I could do to get her to lighten up to him? I don't want to give this new puppy away. I've grown attached to him, and I just want the both of them to get along. Please help me. I'm really desperate. :help: Attached are a picture of both my chocolate GSD puppy and my 4 year old GSD.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Older dogs will often "correct" puppies. When you say attack, did she have the puppy in her mouth shaking him or just nipping?


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Have your tried to introduce them in a neutral location like a park? Some dogs become aggressive towards new dogs in their territory.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

How did you introduce the pup? Did you bring it into the big dog's territory and just them him/her run around? Have you tried letting them meet outside of the house first? Maybe take them on a walk together before letting the pup in? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

One of the greatest mistakes I ever made was getting a buddy for my dog. I am new here and I am sure you will get much better advice but mine is ... dogs are like people set up on blind dates in some ways ... they don't always like the other person. Unfortunately they don't have the option of saying they are ill or work called and escape. 

Also, sometimes a GSD might like a smaller breed ... and not be all that fond of another GSD. Some of the best advice I ever got was a dog doesn't need another dog to keep it company .. it just needs a pack leader. Just sayin'

Again, I am new so please don't take my words as gospel ... just my experience .. I never mix my dogs until they had a chance to meet and greet and let me know what the heck I was in for. Sometimes I ran for the woods. 

Best of luck. Maggie


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess right to the point , when you didn't have time for the one you had bringing in another , even more attention needful dog is a big mistake. You will have even less time once you are in college. I would say find a home for the most recent arrival before he is impacted by the social and training needs which he won't be getting from you . Before he has "dog" issues because of your 4 year old.


----------



## Jnitha (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. And I understand @Carmspack what you are saying, but it's not like no one will be able to watch, walk, take care of, and play with them from time to time. I do have my little brother, and my 2 parents who are willing to step in for me. Also, I'm not moving away until another 7 months which would give me enough time to train, and socialize them together. Especially since spring break, and summer break are coming up close for me. I just thought that giving her a friend would make her more active. I remembered that she would just loved to play with my Pomeranian, and have fun. I just wanted her to have that again. The biggest mistake I would say on my part is having them meet in my backyard. Tomorrow I'll ask a friend to come along to help me introduce them at the near by park. Is there a certain way I should introduce them with each other?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Best advise is to rehome the puppy. The second is hire a behaviourist.Your first dog is out of control, if your not going to re home the puppy, get a muzzle for the first dog and keep them apart in the house unless muzzled before the first dog kills him!

You always have to be cautious with adult dogs and puppies but that kind of behaviour is off the charts!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

rehome the puppy would be my best advice. You're going to be busy with school and relying on your brother and your parents to step in to help is probably asking too much. Also, bear in mind that dogs don't operate the same way we do. They don't need a friend. They view YOU as their friend. You are their world. Think of it like this. Your dogs world revolves around you. Your time is something they want most of all and now you've added this newbie to the pack and your time will be split between them. You do have to spend time solely with the puppy for socialization and training. 

We have to remember not to humanize our dogs. Just because your dog was fine with your pom doesn't mean they're going to accept another dog being brought into the pack. They don't view other dogs like we view other people. My dogs like other dogs but bringing a new one into the pack is a table turner. Also bringing a new dog into the pack when time is crunched anyway only hinders things. I know my girl would have been perfectly fine as an only dog. She loves other dogs but she was content being the only one. She enjoys playing with my male but if he weren't around, she wouldn't miss him. He aggravates her at times. 

College and one dog is difficult enough. College and two dogs is even harder despite having help.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

Jnitha said:


> Thank you all for the advice. And I understand @Carmspack what you are saying, but it's not like no one will be able to watch, walk, take care of, and play with them from time to time. I do have my little brother, and my 2 parents who are willing to step in for me. Also, I'm not moving away until another 7 months which would give me enough time to train, and socialize them together. Especially since spring break, and summer break are coming up close for me. I just thought that giving her a friend would make her more active. I remembered that she would just loved to play with my Pomeranian, and have fun. I just wanted her to have that again. The biggest mistake I would say on my part is having them meet in my backyard. Tomorrow I'll ask a friend to come along to help me introduce them at the near by park. Is there a certain way I should introduce them with each other?


If you know you're moving away, why get another dog? 7 months is not enough time to train a dog. It needs to be consistent as dogs will go their own way if there's no leader to lead. I agree with chip18 advice and to keep the pup away until it's older as the older one may kill him (it does happen). Another thing too is your pup can pick up bad behaviors from the older dog so not correcting unwanted behavior from the older dog can lead to more issues. As for introducing them, it could be just on a walk together. Walk in the house together and correct the older dog if it acts up. Don't let them play together. Crate the pup when the older one is around and always supervise the pup when it's outside the crate. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jnitha (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you all for showing me how hard it is with both. I love my new puppy, but I'd rather let him go to a well deserving family. Besides the fact of the recent aggression, my female GSD makes a wonderful guard dog for the family, and I'll just work on her aggression with a professional trainer towards other dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

